# Hi everyone, know anything about this slingshot rifle?



## chunteriii

Found this at an auction, interesting slingshot rifle, don't know anything about it, no markings, anyone know what this is, where I can find info about it?

Thanks,

Cliff


----------



## M.J

Wow, that's really unusual!

I'll be looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## chunteriii

Me too! I tried it with a 50 cal. round ball it shot poorly, needs new bands, and I am not certain how/where the projectile sits, (has a metal band clip that sets over the trigger-weird). I am convinced it is a factory made slingshot, check out the trigger mech. Don't have a clue what time/era it was made, could be late 1800's or 1970's, or who made it. Cliff


----------



## e~shot

where is Flatband?


----------



## chunteriii

Please take a look at the close up picture of the trigger with the bands stretched to the trigger, 1st picture, see the clip on the bands that attaches to the trigger? Pulling the trigger raises a spring loaded pin that pushes that clip upward to free it from where it rests on small prongs. How does the projectile sit? Please pass this around to see if anyone knows who made it, what it is exactly, how to properly use it, should it be in the Smithsonian?


----------



## Imperial

looks like it may of have shot arrows, a spear gun ? maybe it was home made ?


----------



## Flatband

WOW! Never saw one like that before Bud! I don't think it's a commercial model but it's a real cool homemade design. Trigger mechanism is neat!


----------



## Susi

Maybe for shooting lines from one boat to another using a bobbing float like projectile to lead the line, a "pilot line" light weight arcs across a boat's bow and retrieved by the target boat's crew. Then using that a thicker rope is tied to the other end by the shooting boat's crew and thus a heavy line can be hauled in by the target boat's crew.

The opening is large enough to shoot a ground squirrel. I mean literally, place a ground squirrel in the pouch and fire away! (sick) (very very sick). NASA training in G forces for ground squirrels.

Ask Jorg Sprage slingshotchannel on youtube.... looks sort of European in a way. Jorg is a slingshot inventor much as would be Leonardo Devinci were he alive to monkey with slingshots.


----------



## Nobodo

It is an amazing device, for sure.

I tend to agree with Suzi; when I was in the Coast Guard we did a lot of ship inspections and would find devices similar to this that were used as what are called "line throwers".

Over the years some line throwers were rocket propelled, some were slingshot devices, but anymore most of them are pneumatic.

There are still a lot around that are modified shotguns also, and cannons were at one time very popular for the purpose.

I did a quick search for a slingshot line thrower and didn't come up with much, showing how they definitely must be pretty rare anymore.

The old ones I remember (I was in the Coast Guard late 70's early 80's) would fire a rod that had a line attached about the size of a shoe lace; a messenger line.

I don't know at all that's what this is, but it looks similar.

If that is indeed what this is, some naval collector might be willing to pay plenty for it.

Edit: Here is a modern equivalent for a slingshot line thrower; the older ones I remember were definitely fancier.

You might also check with local arborists that have been in the business a really long time; if this is indeed a line thrower one of them might be very familiar with it.






Here's a cheap modern way to make a line thrower with a slingshot:

http://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=10&f=22&t=649453


----------



## crypter27

nice frame


----------



## chunteriii

Wow, thanks everyone for the input. Some really interesting ideas to research, not using it to launch squirrels though! Never thought of it as a line gun? 99.9% sure its not for arrows or spears-no rest. I'll check with Jorg Sprave on the Slingshot channel too, thanks for the reference. Appreciate all the replies!


----------



## chunteriii

Hi Flatband, heard your name several times in my quest as the go to guy, thank for your reply! I'm going to keep researching this and will keep you all posted if I find anything. I just do not see this as homemade, possible but the gent would have incredible talent and the tools too, I think it was factory made. Could be a line gun but the band draw (19") would not put out enough power to launch any weight very far, not a spear gun or arrow gun as there is no rest or place for one, I really believe its a Slingshot toy


----------



## chunteriii

Jorg Sprave replied: He had never seen one before, but the chrome work made it more likely to have been of commercial manufacture, I agree it was commercially made. Not likely a harpoon gun, no wood. Perhaps a spear gun but no rest/rail to keep the spear inline with the bands, so also not likely. Its not stainless so if it was for under water use it was for freshwater only, also not likely. Seems I have found the only one of these "whatamacallits" in existence? Thanks for recommending Jorg!


----------



## Nobodo

You might want to try it with a shorter tube; my guess is somebody just stuck this tube on it for display or sale.

The line throwers that looked similar to this were old when I saw them in the 70s, and the ship captains really prized them like they would an antique sextant.

They had very short solid rubber (not hollow) on them with a hard draw, nothing like the long modern tube pictured.

Also sometimes they had 2-3 rubbers (were they called that before the modern elastics?) instead of just one.

And.... it could be the attachment that latches the tube to the trigger mechanism is not original or is missing parts; if not original it might be very different than what was originally there?

In the pictures it definitely doesn't look like the same age as the rest of the device.

I hope you don't give up on finding out its origin and worth! I still think it's a good idea to check with antique dealers and collectors, especially those that specialize in naval antiques, and also to check with arborists that are near or past retirement age. Heck, try to get it on Antiques Roadshow.






​


----------



## flipgun

I have seen that on the web somewhere. Hmm. See what I can do.


----------



## chunteriii

Hi flipgun, I'm beginning to feel like finding out what this is a lost cause. I followed an idea through a few nautical antique and antique spear gun dealers -dead ends again.. I am convinced it was factory made, not home made. I am certain it is a slingshot and not a nautical item because: the wire frame is not stainless or chromed just the trigger mechanism is, it only has a 19" draw length, could have had flat or round bands originally but a 19" draw means it was lower power, not a launcher or for hunting, so still likely it was originally a high end toy slingshot.. I have had this Deja Vu feeling that I have seen it before, even held one in my hand, but can't grab on to it and place it. If you find anything I would sure love to here it!

Thanks,

Cliff


----------



## flipgun

I have been digging too. I must conclude that what I saw were bicycle rifles instead. :iono:

BTW Are there no marks at all on the frame?


----------



## Kednopser

If it has anything to do with spearfishing Ray Odor would be able to fill you in.

http://www.spearfishing.cc/

*[email protected] for further information.*​



Phone 813-971-3368 Fax 813-364-6367​


----------



## Bill Hays

Yes, I know about that slingshot rifle...

I believe it was Texshooter who showed one on here, one time... and some years ago (before I was into slingshots) one went through our antique mall... heck it might even have been the same one because it's so similar looking.

Although I can't remember the details, I do remember it being a slingshot rifle and not a spear gun though...


----------



## chunteriii

Hi Bill Hays, Glad to hear someone else remembers this slingshot rifle, I've been having a Deja vu feeling that I'd seen one before but can't remember when or where, (getting old is great)...Sure would like to know who made it and when to find out what kind of original bands it had, and what kind of pouch it had, so I can bring it back and give it a new life! If you remember anything or know someone that might I'll sure appreciate any and all information about it.

Thanks,

Cliff


----------



## chunteriii

Well gents I give up on finding out more about this Slingshot rifle and have decided to let someone else dig into it. I've done my best contacting Nautical Antique dealers, antique toy dealers, and Arborist suppliers and collectors, as well as posting on several forums. Most believe its a slingshot made somewhere between the late 1800's and the 1970's (small window there  Anyway I've it on e-bay if anyone in interested in it. Thanks for all your replies, and likes! Cliff


----------



## bigron

did you ever get in touch with bill herriman


----------



## chunteriii

No did not speak with Bill Herriman, turns out it sold on e-bay last night 1 bid $225 so its off to a new home. Thanks all.


----------



## bigron

chunteriii said:


> No did not speak with Bill Herriman, turns out it sold on e-bay last night 1 bid $225 so its off to a new home. Thanks all.


well did you ask the guy what it was when he bought it


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I will bet I know the person that bought it! He already has several of them.


----------



## chunteriii

I asked him, no reply yet... Maybe he wants to have it before revealing the information? I'm very curious and I'll post the info, if I ever find out.


----------



## THWACK!

chunteriii said:


> Found this at an auction, interesting slingshot rifle, don't know anything about it, no markings, anyone know what this is, where I can find info about it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cliff


Wow, cool find!! A belt buckle for a trigger and a trigger guard - wow, very cool.


----------



## THWACK!

chunteriii said:


> Me too! I tried it with a 50 cal. round ball it shot poorly, needs new bands, and I am not certain how/where the projectile sits, (has a metal band clip that sets over the trigger-weird). I am convinced it is a factory made slingshot, check out the trigger mech. Don't have a clue what time/era it was made, could be late 1800's or 1970's, or who made it. Cliff


Somebody who is wearing suspenders made it.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK!

e~shot said:


> where is Flatband?


NJ/NY Metro area, playing chess with the Mutant Ninja Turtles at the Sheep Meadow in Central Park. They're using headlamps.


----------



## mattwalt

Pyramid Air used to make elastic powered guns... if that helps...


----------



## Chesapeake Inuit

Very cool thread. Hope Tex's friend can shed some light on this critter


----------

